#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Νεα εισφορά 100 ευρώ μηνιαίως υπέρ των συντάξεων

## CFAK

Συζητείται στις ενημερωτικές ιστοσελίδες.

Πρώτο-Θέμα

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι, αν δεν κάνουν πλάκα, οι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν μέτρο...εντελώς εκτός πραγματικότητας.

----------


## Xάρης

Φίλε μου έχω βαρεθεί να σχολιάζω. 
Τι άλλο να πούμε.

Καληνύχτα Ελλάδα.

----------


## Xάρης

Το παίρνουν πίσω τελικά.

----------


## CFAK

Μακάρι, άλλα δεν έχω καμία εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτο το κράτος.
Αντίστοιχο πράγμα είχε γίνει και με την κράτηση υπέρ ΟΑΕΔ (το δεκάευρω το μήνα..).
Πολύ μεγαλύτερο ποσό αρχικά είχε ανακοινωθεί, μετά υπόσχεση ότι θα βγαίνουν και οι ελευθεροι επαγγελματίες μηχανικοί χωρίς τζίρο σε ανεργία.. 
Τελικά μας έμεινε το δεκάρικο μόνιμα, χωρίς ανταποδοτικότητα, λες και το χρωστούσαμε.

----------


## Xάρης

Οι άνεργοι μηχανικοί, ακόμα και οι (πρώην) ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες που έχουν όμως έχουν κλείσει τα βιβλία τους, δύνανται υπό προϋποθέσεις να λάβουν επίδομα ανεργίας.
Προϋποθέσεις τέτοιες που αμφιβάλω αν κάποιος έλαβε τελικά το σχετικό επίδομα.

Εμπιστοσύνη εννοείται ότι δεν υπάρχει σε ένα κράτος που δεν έχει αρχές και αξίες όπως η *δικαιοσύνη*, η *ισονομία*, η *αξιοκρατία* και η *αλληλεγγύη* που μόνο κατ΄ όνομα επικαλείται.

----------

